# Working in Africa, living in UK?



## soniacoventry (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi there! I'm really hoping that someone can help.... my husband has been offered a job working on rotation in Africa. He will be based in Africa for 6-7 weeks and then come back home to the UK for 2 weeks. He will be paid in USD but his wages will automatically be paid into our UK bank account. Will his wages be subject to tax?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, your husband's wages will be subject to tax.

But it is not clear from the information you provide where his tax residency will be (and who he would pay tax to)

Is his employer in the UK?
Is the rotation in Africa to one country, or multiple countries? Will he be establishing a home there too?
Is there a tax treaty in place between the UK and the country or countries he will work in?
Is there a totalisation agreement in place between the UK and the country or countries he will work in?

On face value it sounds like his tax residence will remain in the UK given you say he will come back home. So that his home will remain the UK. But home, domicile, tax residency are all rather nebulous concepts particularly if he is spending 75% of his time outside the UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First thing I would do is to ask the would-be employer what your husband's tax situation would be. They may or may not "know" but how they respond could tell you quite a bit about the employer and their situation regarding the various taxing entities. 

There is also the matter of the tax laws of the country or countries in which your husband would be working. If the employer expects him to "sort it out himself" that could be a bad sign.


----------

